# Help, please?



## ohn0disaster (Oct 8, 2010)

Does anyone have a list of medically accepted abbreviations or know where I could come by a list like that of some sort? I would really be appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction. 

We had a problem in our office with the docs and arnp using abbreviations for everything they can think up an abbreviation for. We've worked out a lot of those issues but there are still times that they fall back on old bad habits. Just today, I ran into a problem with our billing department kicking back an encounter in which the DX was written "PNA". The entire note was pretty clear to me what the abbreviation stands for and I'm familiar with the abbreviation being used for Pneumonia. That is what I coded for, pneumonia. The Subjective states that the patient was here for follow-up from ER visit in which the patient was diagnosed with "walking" PNA and it goes further into detail about wheezing and O2 Sat. etc etc. Anyway, the billing department sent back a memo, along with the coded encounter, saying that PNA does not stand for pneumonia. They limit what we're able to pull up on the internet here at work so it is sometimes very difficult to do any researching here. Any help finding a reputable source for medically accepted abbreviations would be extremely appreciated!


----------



## wegrant630 (Oct 8, 2010)

There is a reference book of Common Medical Abbreviations by Stedman's- I am still searching for the title/author.  You can always use Google to search for the abbreviation.  I just found this list of PNA on www.medilexicon.com


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PNA 
Paris Nomina Anatomica Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Parisiensia Nomina Anatomica (French) Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Pcanut Agglutinin Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Pcanut Agglutinin Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Peanut (Arachis Hypogaea) Agglutinin Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Peanut Agglutinin Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Peanut Agglutinin Lectin Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Pentosenucleic Acid Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Pentosenucleic Acid Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Peptide Nucleic Acid Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Phrenic Nerve Activity Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Plasma Noradrenaline Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Pneumonia Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Polynuclear Aromatic Dict | PubMed | Ency  
Postnatal Age


----------



## Nardajr (Oct 8, 2010)

*abbreviations*

http://www.acronymfinder.com/

Try this link and click on the medicine/science tab.  I have always found it very helpful.

***** PNA Peptide Nucleic Acid  
***** PNA Pneumonia  
**** PNA Pituitary Network Association  
**** PNA Pacific/North American  
**** PNA Prevention Needs Assessment  
*** PNA Polynuclear Aromatics  
*** PNA Pennsylvania Nurses Association  
*** PNA Principles of Naval Architecture (Society of Naval Architects & Marine Engineers reference)  
*** PNA Progressive Neuronal Abiotrophy (nerve disorder in dogs)  
*** PNA Philippine Nurses Association Inc.  
*** PNA Partial Nail Avulsion (ingrown toenail treatment)  
** PNA Peptide Nucleic Acid Oligomer (biochemistry)  
** PNA Paraffins, Naphthenes, and Aromatics  
** PNA Pensamiento Numérico y Algebráico (Spanish)  
** PNA Phase Noise Analysis  
* PNA Post Nasal Aspirate  
* PNA Persistent Nerve Agent  
* PNA Principle of Non-Aggression


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 8, 2010)

So, as I thought, PNA *is* a commonly used abbreviation for pneumonia. I would use Google search if I could but, like I mentioned, our company blocks us from just about everything due to people misusing the internet. I was mostly hoping to find something on paper, like the reference book that you mentioned. Thanks for your response!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Oct 8, 2010)

By the way, medilexicon.com works on our computers! Yay! I made sure to save it on my favorites. Unfortunately, acronymfinder does not work. Thanks again though!


----------



## Mojo (Oct 8, 2010)

I love medilexicon.com.  Check out WADAO.  Tell me how one can be dizzy all over?


----------

